# Sticky  READ ME: Type me thread do's and don'ts.



## beth x

Welcome to the "What's My Type" section. These are guidelines that need to be taken into account when starting and/or contributing to threads. These guidelines should be read in conjunction with the general forum rules.

1. Stay on topic: these threads are not the right place for in-depth theory debate. Their point is to help a member find their type and it's important to stay on that topic. Theory is bound to be debated at some level but keep the intent of the topic in mind and take the debate to the appropriate section of the forum if a discussion is sparked that doesn't belong in the here.

2. Be mindful of your wording: Your opinion is asked and is welcome. What's not welcome is shoving your opinion down someone's throat. If someone disagrees with your typing of them then be respectful of that. If asked to elaborate on your opinions feel free to do so but if someone clearly rejects your opinion > walk away and leave it alone.

When someone specifically asks you to stop contributing to their thread, do so.

3. Keep this a welcoming place: Many type me threads are created by new members of the community. Many of the contributors are long standing members of PerC and as much as you're welcome to offer your opinion, make sure you leave room for others to chime in as well and actively contribute to keeping this a friendly place for everybody to learn and grow.

4. You can request for your thread to be closed. Either via the report function or by PM to one of the mods.

5. You can request for someone to stop contributing to your thread. When you do so, make sure to do do so calmly. 

6. Moderators don't read every post in every thread. If you think that a thread needs attention, please use the report function. You can find this function at the bottom of each post. This is the quickest and best way to bring a thread to the attention of staff. 

If there are multiple posts that you think need attention: report one and provide a quick overview in your report. Don't report multiple posts from one thread.

7. Last but not least: keep the forum rules in mind when posting. You can find them here and at the bottom of each page.

Now go forth and type.


----------



## WickerDeer

Here are some other links for Type Me threads:

What's my type form.








What's my type form


Hello, people. I'm a active member of the 'What's my personality type' subforums, and have noticed that many people here have some trouble describing themselves in a objective way to people reviewing their information in order to suggest a best fit type. That way, we have to take on information...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------

